# What is this and how do I kill it



## greenink (14 Jun 2013)

A ronseal type thread


IMG_2306 by mike@ukaps, on Flickr

Any help much appreciated. Yuk.


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jun 2013)

It's a thread algae and up your co2. Trim what you can off, an sae will munch on this stuff.


----------



## greenink (15 Jun 2013)

Thanks was worried was Cyanobacteria. Will pop in an otto or two and see if that helps.


----------



## Henry (15 Jun 2013)

In my experience, Ottos don't touch this stuff. Physical removal and increasing flow and CO2 is the only way. Thankfully, it tends to pull out fairly easily, especially when wound around a toothbrush.


----------



## mike455555 (15 Jun 2013)

amano shrimp eat it as well ...


----------

